#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Sistema de Gerenciamento e Emissão de Boleto escrito em PHP

## leonardojrj

Boa tarde, não sou programador e não entendo nada de php, mais to precisando de um sistema de gerenciamento de boleto, que envia por e-mail e caso precise reenvia-lo só entrar no gerenciador e enviar o mesmo, ja procurei na net mais só acho pago!


Obrigado!

----------


## megaroteadores

Bom dia,

Já tentou fazer uma coisa do genero em PHP, vc vai ver como é bem dificil, agora se vc achar alguém que trabalhe muito e de graça e faça o sistema, me avise... tmb to precisando de alguns scripts...

----------


## luizrfabri

> Bom dia,
> 
> Tenten fazer uma coisa do genero em PHP, vc vai ver como é bem dificil, agora se vc achar alguém que trabelhe muito de graça e faça o sistema, me avise... tmb to precisando de alguns scripts...


de graça é meio complicado rsrsrs, mas caso queira um sistema financeiro bom, acesse www.titansistemas.com.br, pode dizer que foi o Luiz Fabri da IFI Tecnologia q indicou.

----------


## Shaoroc

como o luiz disse de graça é meio complicado 

tbm conheço o Mk-auth 

é barato R$ 50,00 
vale apena

----------


## prdemori

caro leonardojrj,

entre em contato com PHDI pelo site: www.phdi.com.br
se precisar de sistema completo para Provedor, ele também tém (netGestor)

----------


## fsoaress76

olá Leonardo...

vi que vc fez uma pergunta para eu nesse topico aki.
https://under-linux.org/f133166-bole...e-no-boletophp

Ajuda desse tipo de lingua e bem dificio. 

Eu ja fiz o o meu aki com os dois tipos (carnê ou Boleto), que gera para dentro de um BD.

Atraves do ID do cliente eu imprimo quantas vezes quiser o mesmo boleto. 

mais se vc procurar mais vc encontra

BoletoPhp | Get BoletoPhp at SourceForge.net
phpBoleto | Get phpBoleto at SourceForge.net

mas, se vc gosta de ler... isso aki é otimo para vc ter nossão de como funciona.
Boleto bancÃ¡rio ( FÃ¡cil e Simples ) - Parte 1 - phpbrasil 

t+

----------


## leonardojrj

opa pensei que tinha gente open source aqui hehe, para aqueles que meu deu uma dica Valeuu!! vou da uma olhada!!


Obrigado

----------


## leonardojrj

estava olhando as indicações que os colegas me sugeriu, são todas para provedor e eu não sou provedor de internet mesmo assim obrigado!!

----------


## jandersonjc

> olá Leonardo...
> 
> vi que vc fez uma pergunta para eu nesse topico aki.
> https://under-linux.org/f133166-bole...e-no-boletophp
> 
> Ajuda desse tipo de lingua e bem dificio. 
> 
> Eu ja fiz o o meu aki com os dois tipos (carnê ou Boleto), que gera para dentro de um BD.
> 
> ...


Gostei da dica. Vou estar estudando.

----------


## nandumoura

> olá Leonardo...
> 
> vi que vc fez uma pergunta para eu nesse topico aki.
> Boleto+Carn
> 
> Ajuda desse tipo de lingua e bem dificio. 
> 
> Eu ja fiz o o meu aki com os dois tipos (carnê ou Boleto), que gera para dentro de um BD.
> 
> ...


valew por poder compartilhar com seu conhecimento cara muitos aqui falam em linux open source e se esquecem da base do codigo livre que é o espirito de equipe

----------


## sunic

Em breve nosso sistema. Sunic Live Provider - Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores de Internet será lançado, para os interessados favor acessar o chat de vendas e deixar seu contato.

----------


## rafaelmju

Amigo fiquei interessado no sistema sunic, porém no site de vcs não funciona nada, os telefones não atende, o que esta acontecendo, gostaria de comprar uma licença do sunic, é possivel ???

Quando vai ser o lançamento do sunic ??




> Em breve nosso sistema. Sunic Live Provider - Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores de Internet será lançado, para os interessados favor acessar o chat de vendas e deixar seu contato.

----------


## sunic

Olá amigo, desculpe a demora para responder, é que a empresa está de recesso, voltaremos a dar suporte de novas instalações e novos serviços no dia 25 de janeiro.
Porém recomendo você cadastrar seu e-mail na página inicial do site para receber o contato.
Grande abraço.

----------


## rafaelmju

Boa tarde amigo,
E dai gostaria de saber informações sobre o sistema sunic, com esta o desenvolvimento dele, se esta em funcionamento ??
Alias gostaria de saber porq o site de vcs nada funciona, chat nao funciona, ja cadastrei meu emails duas veses mas até hj nunca recebi nada, o que me diz sobre isso ?



> Olá amigo, desculpe a demora para responder, é que a empresa está de recesso, voltaremos a dar suporte de novas instalações e novos serviços no dia 25 de janeiro.
> Porém recomendo você cadastrar seu e-mail na página inicial do site para receber o contato.
> Grande abraço.

----------


## fsoaress76

Se é assim no inicio, imagina lá na frente!!!




> Boa tarde amigo,
> E dai gostaria de saber informações sobre o sistema sunic, com esta o desenvolvimento dele, se esta em funcionamento ??
> Alias gostaria de saber porq o site de vcs nada funciona, chat nao funciona, ja cadastrei meu emails duas veses mas até hj nunca recebi nada, o que me diz sobre isso ?

----------


## danilosceu

MikWeb Gerenciamento de Provedor

O sistema MikWeb é um novo modelo de controle que se integra à ferramenta MIKROTIK.
Seus diferenciais em relação aos sistemas convencionais (RADIUS), esta em sua capacidade de se conectar a plataforma MIKROTIK e estabelecer todas as mudanças on-line, desta forma, não ha riscos de uma possível queda de um servidor ativo (MikWeb).
O sistema conta com funcionalidades que facilitam a vida do gestor de provedores tais como:
*Gera Cobranças Automática
*Gera Boletos em Lote
*Atualização de status da cobrança automática
*Monitora Cliente Online
*Não precisa de IP fixo
*Não precisa de Servidor
*Controle Financeiro
*Grupo de Clientes
*Sistema totalmente web - Gerencia de qualquer dispositivo com acesso a web.
*Gerência múltiplos servidores
*Log de Conexão do Cliente
*Log de Ações do Sistema
*Controle de Clientes Hotspot/PPPoE
Central Cliente
*Alteração de dados cadastrais
*Alteração de senha
*Segunda via de boleto
*Histórico de conexões
*Gráficos de consumo de banda
*Extrato financeiro
*Abertura de chamado de suporte técnico
*Cadastro online
Sistema integrado com Gerencianet, agora ficou totalmente automatizado gerenciar seu provedor, todo processo agora esta automático.
Emitir aviso de cobrança na data de vencimento
Emitir aviso de Bloqueio após o prazo de pagamento
Validar cobrança no Gerencianet "boleto"
Enviar cobrança para e-mail do cliente "boleto"
Verificar quais cliente efetuou o pagamento
Dar baixa nas cobranças pagas
Liberar acesso do cliente
Para contratar os serviços da Gerencianet, cadastre-se no endereço
GerênciaNet - Obtenha o Controle
Custo R$0,00 para os 12 primeiros boletos
Custo R$0,00 para deposito do Gerencianet
Solicite seu login, para testar o Sistema 30 dias totalmente free, sem compromisso. Valido até dia 14/01/2012.
Paulo Vinicius on Vimeo - Video Aula
http://sistema.mikweb.com.br - Sistema
User: adm
Pass: 123456
http://demo.mikweb.com.br - Central Cliente
User: demo "Login de um cliente"
Pass: demomikweb


Representante Oficial

Danillo
[email protected]
Fone: 65 3233-1142

----------

